# Fujitsu - Stevenage - July 2012



## UE-OMJ

Hi Folks

This is the OLD fujitsu building (STE09) in Sunny Stevenage. A good few years ago Fujitsu relocated into a different building in Stevenage, but I'm finding it really difficult to track down any information on when and why this happened. I have an old friend who I believe still works for Fujitsu and used to work in the old building, I'm trying to contact them incase they can give me any more details.

Visited with Urban Ghost.

This place has been empty for ages, with an 'Office To Let' sign on it, it's right in the middle of town and right opposite the police station. I guess thats why it's been ignored for so long, and it appeared to be waiting for new tennants and therefore not abandoned.

However, todays visit shows the place to have been stripped bare, most metalwork is gone from under sinks, etc, the place is bare and leaking and not in any condition at all for new tennants  Nothing left to steal in there so no need to hide the identity.














The main entrance...








Straight up 8 flights of stairs to the roof... Not a great start to the day in 'Sunny' Stevenage...








The machine room on the roof, lots of old machines in here, all sitting silent now...


















The main office building...







Each floor had one of these strange double doors, both doors open outwards!








Anyone know what this is?




























Thank god the railings are still there, it's a long way down...























No explore is complete with out our little flying friends...













Stevenages famous '6 Hills'
(Some history on these... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Hills )













Nice shower, with view of the railway. Nice for the commuters I guess...?






































Lots of these queuing up to escape. Hmmm, should pressurised containers be left by a window in possible direct sunlight?























There was a nice little garden area in the centre of the building, complete with pond...

































I guess no-one liked this picture enough to take it with them when they left...








And one last trip back to the roof since the weather had improved a bit.
This is a view of Stevenage's Leisure Park...








And a shot of the Stevenage Police Station, right opposite where we were... 
Behind that (L to R) is the Train Station and the Gordon Craig Theatre...







There were so many more photos I would liked to have shown, especially the views from the top. But this isnt really what the forum is about so I've had to cut them right down.

Hope you enjoyed - ok it was basically an empty building, but I thoroughly enjoyed it, it was peaceful, with nice views and something from my home town 

UE-OMJ


----------



## Mike L

The 'thing' in pic 10 is probably a heat detector. The red sheathed 'pyro' or Mineral Insulated cable (MICC) tends to indicate it is part of the fire alarm system and it does not appear to be a smoke detector, which is why I think it is a heat detector.


----------



## Ratters

Shame it's left empty really considering it's size  Shame you didnt have the best weather for the roof views either!!


----------



## abel101

loving the bird in mid flight! 
good job mate!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Ratters said:


> Shame it's left empty really considering it's size  Shame you didnt have the best weather for the roof views either!!



We did at the end - the hardest part was getting Urban Ghost to climb back up the stairs for another look. Unfit sod


----------



## eggbox

Very apt having plod next door, cos it's a criminal waste of a building.


----------



## Priority 7

Nice work OMJ surprised it hasn't had its windows smashed in more than your pics show...


----------



## imyimyimy

Completely Epic photos, the stairway was an interesting shot, reminded me of the "Buried" Poster


----------



## sonyes

Excellent splore, looks like a huge site!! Great pics


----------



## UEP-Wales

Fantastic stuff dude! I have to say, I would have been shattered climbing all those stairs too! 

Cheers for posting!


----------



## Comrade

Always amazes me what space is left wasted right on people's doorstep. Good report


----------



## Bones out

Pretty mint considering this has been empty for so long...

Nice pictures there fella :yes:


----------



## UE-OMJ

Urbex-SW said:


> I have to say, I would have been shattered climbing all those stairs too!



Urban Ghost can verify this, the second trip to the top I ran the lot. Mind you I could barely walk when I got to the top!


----------



## kevsy21

Good work,you have captured it well.Shame its been left empty for long.


----------



## steve2109

Another cracking report as all ways mate, loved the photos, and being on your doorstep made it even better !!!


----------



## nelly

Nice, I bet there's some nice night time shots to be had from that roof fella


----------



## UE-OMJ

Do you know I'd not even thought about night time views. I'm going to have to head back now aint I  At least it's not far to go. 

Must remember to turn my flash off as it's right near the police station


----------



## flyboys90

What a waste of a building,great photos.


----------



## UrbanX

Wow, looks a huge place! Kudos for heading straight to the roof! 
Love it!


----------



## UE-OMJ

skeleton key said:


> Does anyone know why it seems to be common practice to collect all the fire extinguishers together like that?



Is it just me or does anyone remember this bit from the film 'I, Robot'....

*Cromwell's character asks "Why when in the dark do robots always seek the light? When stored in containers, why do robots almost always stand together?"*

...this just reminded me so much of that scene. Maybe they all just needed to huddle together by the window  I can just imagine them all not wanting to stand in the corner of their individual rooms anymore and gathering by the light in a social group.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Just to finish this post, a few night shots too...


The full resolution photo is sooo much better, you can zoom right in and see all the names of all the places (in Stevenage Leisure Park)













And the police station again... at least my flash didnt go off 







It was a perfect evening, nice weather, stunning views, I could have stayed there for ages 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Legup99

I'm in Stevenage and been looking for places to visit. Now I know where this is I'm defo gonna head down. Had a look at the bt exchange too but looks like it's in use again??


----------



## UE-OMJ

I checked the exchange too - one bit all bricked up and the rest in use 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## leftorium

skeleton key said:


> Does anyone know why it seems to be common practice to collect all the fire extinguishers together like that?
> As see it at quite a few locations?



they often don't belong to the company who occupied the offices and are rented as part of a contract so they will be there for the contractor to collect


----------



## leftorium

UE-OMJ said:


> Each floor had one of these strange double doors, both doors open outwards!



it allows the landlord to connect two smaller office suites to make a single larger one for a tenant. it's then easy to return them to two smaller suites which are easier to rent when the tenant's lease expires without having to faff about with stud walls.


----------



## UE-OMJ

leftorium said:


> it allows the landlord to connect two smaller office suites to make a single larger one for a tenant. it's then easy to return them to two smaller suites which are easier to rent when the tenant's lease expires without having to faff about with stud walls.



Except that both doors just went to a maintenance shaft, for air con/heating or something. Cant work out why that needed 2 doors


----------



## leftorium

UE-OMJ said:


> Except that both doors just went to a maintenance shaft, for air con/heating or something. Cant work out why that needed 2 doors



must be a fire reg then I guess


----------



## prettyvacant71

Nice one dude. Someone with a fire extinguisher fetish sits in the middle of that bunch and whacks one off....ive met weirder folk


----------



## Mousey

UE-OMJ said:


> Except that both doors just went to a maintenance shaft, for air con/heating or something. Cant work out why that needed 2 doors



Just a thought, would they have been doubled up to stop the noise of whatever was in the shaft being heard in the office area???


----------



## bigtip

*nice*

some good shots there looks like a large building thanks for posting.


----------



## Scaramanger

just seen this building on one of those follow the cops round type programs.. Almost caught the metal thieves in action....


----------



## explorer101

nice lil collection of fire extinguishers, looked kinda cute hehehe

great pics, at least the buildings not going to waste!


----------



## Ace247

Looks like the ceiling tile thieves have started, great set of photos both day & night, building still mint really..


----------



## turelhimvampire

Wow, lovely looking building. Anyone know if it's going to be re-developed anytime soon?

I'm looking around for potential Airsoft venues and this forum is a blooming goldmine!


----------



## night crawler

skeleton key said:


> Never seen this place before and agree a good night shot location.
> 
> Cheers OMJ.
> 
> Does anyone know why it seems to be common practice to collect all the fire extinguishers together like that?
> As see it at quite a few locations?



I thought it was a bit like i robot where they tend to congregate near the light  good report woth the read.


----------



## Ace247

skeleton key said:


> Does anyone know why it seems to be common practice to collect all the fire extinguishers together like that?



I'm not 100% sure but I think it's something to do with the hazardous waste regulations, fire extinguishers are classed as hazardous waste because they are pressurised containers. I guess if the place gets torched firemen/women...  wouldn't like those things exploding through-out the building! 
Looks like they have been rounded up ready for collection...


----------



## UE-OMJ

114 072 22 said:


> just seen this building on one of those follow the cops round type programs.. Almost caught the metal thieves in action....



Cheers for that, I knew it had been on before and had missed it. But I was able to watch it on demand this evening. Traffic Cops - BBC1 - 21st Aug if anyone else wants a look.


----------



## steve2109

UE-OMJ said:


> Cheers for that, I knew it had been on before and had missed it. But I was able to watch it on demand this evening. Traffic Cops - BBC1 - 21st Aug if anyone else wants a look.




Will i see an epic car chase involving an RS !!


----------



## UE-OMJ

steve2109 said:


> Will i see an epic car chase involving an RS !!



Erm, possibly one day  Or I'll get stopped for being out at 3am for no good reason.

The extra bonus for me on that program was seeing a fiend of mine and her daughter  

Such a chavvy place we live in, init


----------

